# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Ich brauche Hilfe, или мне нужна помощь.

## SPZenA

Hallo! Ich habe ein Frage.
Ist "Wo bist du?" richtig? Oder "Wo du bist?" richtiger ist?
Entschuldigung Sie für die Fehler.

----------


## Оля

> Hallo! Ich habe eine Frage.
> Ist "Wo bist du?" richtig? Oder "Wo du bist?" ist richtiger?
> Entschuldigung [s:fhttkgy7]Sie[/s:fhttkgy7] für die Fehler.

 Oder "entschuldigen Sie mir". Oder "entschuldigt mir". 
"Wo bist du?", as a separate question, is correct. But here's another example:
"I weiss nicht wo du bist". In this case, this word order is correct.

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  Hallo! Ich habe eine Frage.
> Ist "Wo bist du?" richtig? Oder "Wo du bist?" ist richtiger?
> Entschuldigung [s:2434fv8d]Sie[/s:2434fv8d] für die Fehler.   Oder "entschuldigen Sie mir". Oder "entschuldigt mir". 
> "Wo bist du?", as a separate question, is correct. But here's another example:
> "I weiss nicht wo du bist". In this case, this word order is correct.

 Danke schön!   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by SPZenA  Hallo! Ich habe eine Frage.
> Ist "Wo bist du?" richtig? Oder "Wo du bist?" ist richtiger?
> Entschuldigung [s:26zrhb18]Sie[/s:26zrhb18] für die Fehler.   Oder "entschuldigen Sie mir". Oder "entschuldigt mir". 
> "Wo bist du?", as a separate question, is correct. But here's another example:
> "I weiss nicht wo du bist". In this case, this word order is correct.

 
There are a couple of mistakes here.  
First: "Wo bist du?" is the correct variant, as Olya stated. In German, the conjugated verb in a main clause or a question with a question word has to be in the second position. "Wo" is a question word, it fills the first 'slot' in the sentence pattern. Then the conjugated verb must follow: "bist". Then the subject follows: "du". 
For the same reason the question "Oder 'wo du bist?' ist richtiger?" is not grammatically correct. "Oder" fills the first slot, so the verb must follow. The correct version is "Oder ist 'wo du bist?' richtiger?". 
However, if the question is part of a larger sentence, the order can be different: 
Ist es da kälter, wo du bist oder wo ich bin? - Is it colder where you are or where I am? 
Therefore, "Ich weiß nicht, wo du bist" is correct - but note the small corrections. 
The "sorry" phrases use the wrong case. "Entschuldigen Sie mir" and "entschuldigt mir" are not possible. As a simple "I'm sorry / извини(те)" simply drop that "mir". But the phrases "entschuldigen Sie mich" / "entschuldigt mich" do exist (accusative case, not dative) - but they mean "excuse me, I have to go, I can't be there". These phrases only apply to personal absence.

----------


## SPZenA

> There are a couple of mistakes here. <…>

 Viel dank.
Ich habe noch eine Frage.
Ist "Verzeihen sie" wie "Sorry"? Und ist "Wo ist der Vater" richtig? Oder ist "Wo ist Vater" richtiger? 
I learn german independently, and i don't understand easy things    ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Viel dank. -> Vielen Dank.
> Ich habe noch eine Frage.
> Ist "Verzeihen sie" wie "Sorry"? Ja.
> Und ist "Wo ist der Vater" richtig? Oder ist "Wo ist Vater" richtiger?
> I learn german independently, and i don't understand easy things

 I know what you mean, I have been there - I am learning Russian independently, too.  ::  Always ask, there's no such thing as a stupid question.  
Both of your questions in German are possible, however 'wo ist der Vater' asks for the whereabouts of _someone else's_ father, whereas 'wo ist Vater?' asks for the whereabouts of _the speaker's_ father, just like 'wo ist mein Vater?'. The former would be preferred if the person being asked is also a relative, the latter if you ask somebody who is not part of your family. 'Der Vater' is a description whereas 'Vater' without an article is used like a name. 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

> I know what you mean, I have been there - I am learning Russian independently, too.  Always ask, there's no such thing as a stupid question.  
> Both of your questions in German are possible, however 'wo ist der Vater' asks for the whereabouts of _someone else's_ father, whereas 'wo ist Vater?' asks for the whereabouts of _the speaker's_ father, just like 'wo ist mein Vater?'. The former would be preferred if the person being asked is also a relative, the latter if you ask somebody who is not part of your family. 'Der Vater' is a description whereas 'Vater' without an article is used like a name. 
> Robin

 Danke.   ::  
So, i have a dialogue fragment:  

> spzena (22:27:29 30/11/2009)
> Ihnen ist der Fußball, sex und die Zigaretten mehr interessant (ist das richtig?) 
>  xxx (22:28:02 30/11/2009)
> wie ist denn der satz davor?

 and one question: What "xxx" mean? My German isn't good, and i don't understand it...

----------


## Оля

> The "sorry" phrases use the wrong case. "Entschuldigen Sie mir" and "entschuldigt mir" are not possible.
> But the phrases "entschuldigen Sie mich" / "entschuldigt mich" do exist (accusative case, not dative).

 I always forget if it should be "mich" oder "mir" when using "entschuldigen".   ::   Also, I haven't write in German for months. Sorry about my mistake.   ::   
But Robin, is it really impossible to say in German "Oder xxx _ist richtiger_?" I know that it's not grammatical, but people say in English, too, something like, "Or it is more correct?", "Or you really think so?" and so on. I mean, in colloquial language. Am I wrong?

----------


## Zaya

> What "xxx" mean?

 То же, что и здесь   :: :  

> xxx: Кать, ну с презервативом - это ж ведь не измена, а?
> yyy: Ага! А с глушителем - это не убийство...

 Вместо ников часто ставят (либо у одного из участников диалога действительно ник xxx))).   

> Always ask, there's no such thing as a stupid question.

 _Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, es gibt nur dumme Antworten._  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Ihnen ist der Fußball, sex und die Zigaretten mehr interessant (ist das richtig?)

 'xxx' is just the nickname of the person writing this. The sentence is not quite ok. 'Ihnen sind Fußball, Sex und Zigaretten wichtiger'. 
It should be 'sind' because more than one item follows. The articles have to go because this refers to soccer as a game, not to a specific soccer ball, and not a specific amount of cigarettes but cigarettes in general. And while 'interessanter' is technically possible, 'wichtiger' fits better. 'Mehr interessant' sounds like a wrong comparative made by an English native speaker because 'interessant' has more than two syllables - we don't have that rule in German.  ::  
Robin

----------


## bitpicker

> But Robin, is it really impossible to say in German "Oder xxx _ist richtiger_?" I know that it's not grammatical, but people say in English, too, something like, "Or it is more correct?", "Or you really think so?" and so on. I mean, in colloquial language. Am I wrong?

 The word order is wrong, the 'ist' must be before xxx to fill the second slot. Of course, logically 'richtiger' is incorrect because there are no shades of correctness, something is either correct or is not; you'll find that argument in all languages I suppose. But all I meant was the word order which was definitely incorrect. 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

> 'xxx' is just the nickname of the person writing this.

 No, you don't understand me)
I mean, "What 'xxx' say?" I don't understand her   :: 
Thanks)

----------


## bitpicker

Oh, I see! "Wie ist denn der Satz davor?" = "What is the preceding sentence?" 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

> Oh, I see! "Wie ist denn der Satz davor?" = "What is the preceding sentence?" 
> Robin

  Danke noch ein mal   ::

----------


## Zaya

> No, you don't understand me)

 Потому что ты взяла *xxx* в кавычки.  ::   _Позже._ Исправила "взял" на "взяла".  ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  No, you don't understand me)   Это потому что ты взял *xxx* в кавычки.

 Взяла   ::  
Надо было в кавычки предложение вставить?)

----------


## Zaya

Ой, извини.  ::   ::  Я тоже женского пола, кстати. )) Ник - это имя собственное, они обычно в кавычки не берутся. Мы же не пишем _What has "SPZenA" said?_
Поэтому "What "xxx" mean?" было автоматически истолковано как "What does the word "xxx" mean?", а не как "What does the speaker xxx mean?"  :: 
Но это мелочи. Главное, что в итоге все всех поняли.  ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Но это мелочи. Главное, что в итоге все всех поняли.

 Это точно!  :: 
Случай из жизни: (ошибок, конечно, куча)
Ich habe ein Bruder. Er hat lerne Deutsch schon 5 Jahre... Und er immer fragt mich, wenn er sitzt in der Deutsch Stunde: übersetzt sie bitte, "Brauchst du ein Wörterbuch?", "Wohin stellst du unsere Stehllampe?". Doch ich lerne Deutsch schon sechs Monate... Ich nicht verstehen, wie es könnte sein, darum er hat "4" für das Lehrjahr...
*c ужасом смотрит на текст*

----------


## bitpicker

> Ich habe ein Bruder. Er hat lerne Deutsch schon 5 Jahre... Und er immer fragt mich, wenn er sitzt in der Deutsch Stunde: übersetzt sie bitte, "Brauchst du ein Wörterbuch?", "Wohin stellst du unsere Stehllampe?". Doch ich lerne Deutsch schon sechs Monate... Ich nicht verstehen, wie es könnte sein, darum er hat "4" für das Lehrjahr...

 Very good, for six months!  ::  
Ich habe einen Bruder. Er lernt schon seit 5 Jahren Deutsch. Und immer fragt er mich, wenn er in der Deutschstunde sitzt: übersetze mir bitte, "Brauchst du ein Wörterbuch?", "Wohin stellst du unsere Stehlampe?". Doch ich lerne Deutsch erst seit sechs Monaten... Ich verstehe nicht, wie es sein kann, dass er in diesem Jahr eine 4 bekommen hat.  
Here's the difference between "ich habe 5 Jahre Deutsch gelernt" and 'ich lerne seit fünf Jahren Deutsch" - note that, to make matters worse for Russians, English present perfect and German Perfekt tense are usually incompatible even though they look similar. The former means "at some time in the past I learned German - in all, five years. I do not learn German anymore." The second means "I have been learning English for the past five years up to now". 
There is no difference in meaning between German Präteritum (ich lernte) and Perfekt (ich habe gelernt). The former is usually only used in formal writing, the latter in informal writing and in spoken language. You rarely find Präteritum in spoken language, except for auxiliary verbs (haben, sein, müssen, wollen, mögen...). 
And then, 'schon' vs. 'erst'. You use 'schon seit fünf Jahren' to imply that this is a lot ot time. 'Erst seit fünf Jahren' implies that this is not much time. 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

> Very good, for six months!

 Danke schön   ::  
Und noch eine Frage   ::   Mein Englisch-Lehrer wisst Deutsch besser, als Englisch (Das ist paradox   ::   ), und manchmal sie schrieb "I und you" und "Ich ünd my mother". Ich bin verwirrt - "und" und "ünd" - ist das identisch?   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Mein Englisch-Lehrer wisst Deutsch besser, als Englisch (Das ist paradox  ), und manchmal sie schrieb "I und you" und "Ich ünd my mother". Ich bin verwirrt - "und" und "ünd" - ist das identisch?

 Meine Englisch-Lehrerin (du schreibst später "sie", also nehme ich an, dass es eine Frau ist) kennt / spricht / beherrscht Deutsch besser als Englisch, und manchmal schrieb sie ... 
'Ünd' gibt es nicht. Das ist einfach falsch. 
By the way, in German we feel it is impolite to mention yourself first, so "ich und du" should be "du und ich", and "ich und meine Mutter" "meine Mutter und ich". In German, make sure you mention yourself last. We have a saying 'Der Esel nennt sich selbst zuerst'. Only a donkey speaks of himself first. Much like Russian "Я - последний буква в алфабите". Hope I remembered that correctly.   ::  
Robin

----------


## Zaya

> In German, make sure you mention yourself last. We have a saying 'Der Esel nennt sich selbst zuerst'. Only a donkey speaks of himself first. Much like Russian "Я - последн*яя* буква в алфа*в*ите". Hope I remembered that correctly.

 "Буква" is feminine.  ::

----------


## bitpicker

Ah, of course. That's what you get when you juggle three languages at the same time.  ::  The weakest one (as far as my ability is concerned) loses.  
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

> (du schreibst später "sie", also nehme ich an, dass es eine Frau ist)

 Ohh.. Really   ::    

> "Я - последн_яя_ буква в алфа_в_ите"

 It is more correctly) Буква - она моя (женский род) - последн_яя_.  

> 'Ünd' gibt es nicht. Das ist einfach falsch.

 Aha. Danke.   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Ich habe noch eine Frage.
"Wieviel" oder "Wie viel".
Line from song: 
"Weißt du *wieviel* Sterne stehen?" is "Знаешь ли ты, *сколько* звёзд?".
Line from text "Wohin mit dem Müll?"
"Man muss den Müll in Deutschland sorgfältig sortieren, und man wundert sich oft, *wie viel* Müll sich in kurzer Zeit ansammelt." is "В Германии необходимо тщательно сортировать мусор, и часто люди удивляются, *как много* мусора собирается за короткое время"
"Wie viel" is "how many/much", and "wieviel" is "how many/much" too?
And if i say "Wie viel Geld hast du?" it isn't mistake? And "Wieviel Geld hast du?"? I'm confused. I see, what in russian this words not identic, but i don't understand, what cases it is necessary to use "wieviel" and "wie viel".
Thanks  ::

----------


## kt_81

В последнее время (точнее с последней реформой 1996 года, переход к которой длился  в общей сложности до 2006-го) это немного изменилось. Сейчас оба варианта пишутся раздельно. 
"Wie viel?" (аналог английского How much? То есть "сколько?" в отношении к вещам, которые нельзя посчитать по отдельности и абстрактным категориям, например деньгам) Wie viel Geld hast du? 
"Wie viele?" (аналог How many? Вещи, люди итд., которых можно посчитать по отдельности. Wie viele Kinder hast du? Wie viele Autos parken draußen? 
Google говорит, что в некоторых выражениях wie и viel(e) еще можно встретить вместе, это не считается ошибкой. Например wievielmal (сколько раз?), которое можно написать и как wie viel Mal, и zu wievielt?, которое можно написать и как zu wie vielen? (сколько (человек?))
Но я бы сильно над ними не задумывался, просто запомни, что раздельно.  ::   http://www.korrekturen.de/wortliste/wie_viel.shtml 
P.S.:
Немцы часто (это может быть и фишка некоторых диалектов) не особо различают Wie viel и Wie viele, то есть спокойно могут спросить  Wie viel Kinder hast du?  Но это в стандартном немецком неправильно.

----------


## SPZenA

> В последнее время (точнее с последней реформой 1996 года, переход к которой длился  в общей сложности до 2006-го) это немного изменилось. <…>

 Danke   ::   И насчёт произношения,в любом случае - "ви´ ___ фи´ль" или "ви´___ фи´ле" ?
(Я имею ввиду, что "вифи´ль" произносится вместе и с ударением на "и")

----------


## kt_81

Ich verstehe die Frage trotzdem nicht ganz.  ::  
- Das Schluß-"e" in "Wie viel*e*" wird ausgesprochen.
- Du kannst "Wie" und "viel/viele" getrennt aussprechen, dann betonst du beide Teile gleich stark
- Wenn man sie schnell ausspricht, so dass beide Teile zusammenfallen, kann "viel"/"viele" betont werden
- Du kannst auch das "Wie" extra stark betonen, wenn du die genaue Anzahl wissen willst, z.B. "Ich weiß, dass Sie viele Schuhe haben, werte Dame, aber *WIE* viele denn nun genau?"

----------


## SPZenA

> Ich verstehe die Frage trotzdem nicht ganz.

 Я имею в виду, что не в разговоре (устном) нет разницы, "Wieviel" или "Wie viel"?  ::  
И ещё вопросик.   :: 
Чем отличаются "Nicht" и "Nie"?
"Ich sehe was, was du *nicht* siehst!"
"Ich sehe was, das siehst du *nie*!"
Kann es sein:
"Ich sehe was, das siehst du *nicht*!"
?

----------


## bitpicker

> Я имею в виду, что не в разговоре (устном) нет разницы, "Wieviel" или "Wie viel"?

 Sometimes it may be necessary to distinguish these. For example: 
Wieviele Menschen leben in Deutschland? -> сколько
Wie viele Menschen, so glauben auch die Deutschen... -> как много 
In the first case stress will be on 'wie', in the second on the first syllable of 'viele'.   

> И ещё вопросик. 
> Чем отличаются "Nicht" и "Nie"?
> "Ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst!"
> "Ich sehe was, das siehst du nie!"
> Kann es sein:
> "Ich sehe was, das siehst du nicht!"
> ?

 No. The first senctence means 'I am seeing something you do not see'. It's a children's game, usually the child using this phrase then mentions the color of what it is he sees, and the other tries to find which object he means. 
The second line plays on that, saying 'something you don't see' instead of 'something you will never see'. So in this case it's more than just an attempt to rhyme with три, though I leave the interpretation to you. Your guess is as good as mine.  ::  
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

*bitpicker*, Danke schön.   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Hallo   ::  
Noch zwei Frage   ::  
Jetzt ich las mein Buch (2000 Deutsche Wörter   ::   ), und erschienen eine Frage.
"Im" ist "In dem", deshalb 
Ist "Am" wie "An dem", oder das ist Falsch?
And, how i can say it:
Have one phrase: "Nicht mehr Mode sein".
Ich will zu sagen " 'TH' nicht mehr Mode ist " oder " 'TH' ist nicht mehr Mode" ? 
*Wenn ich mein Deutsch-Bücher lese, ich habe zu viel Fragen   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Hallo   
> Noch zwei Fragen  
> Jetzt las ich in meinem Buch (2000 Deutsche Wörter    ), und es stellte sich mir eine Frage.
> "Im" ist "In dem", deshalb ist "Am" wie "An dem", oder ist das falsch?
> And, how i can say it:
> Have one phrase: "Nicht mehr Mode sein".
> Ich will {zu} sagen " 'TH' nicht mehr Mode ist " oder " 'TH' ist nicht mehr Mode" ?

 Das Verb, das konjugiert wird, muss in einem normalen Satz an der zweiten  Stelle stehen. Deshalb ist 'TH ist nicht mehr Mode' richtig. Was auch immer TH ist...  ::  
Und "am = an dem" stimmt.   

> *Wenn ich meine Deutsch-Bücher lese, habe ich zu viele Fragen

 Zu viele Fragen gibt es nicht; nur zu wenige Antworten.  ::  
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

*bitpicker*, Vielen dank   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Guten Abend! (Jetzt ist der Abend bei mir)
Ich habe noch zwei Fragen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich kann es fragen... 
Erste: Hm.  Muss ich "Die\Das\Der" schreiben, wenn das Substantiv ist im Plural?
Zweite: "Der Gast" im Plural ist "*Die* Gäste". Warum? Ich nicht versteh, darum "Die" ist das Femininum...
Danke.

----------


## bitpicker

> Guten Abend! (Jetzt ist bei mir Abend)
> Ich habe noch zwei Fragen.
> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es fragen soll... 
> Erste: Hm.  Muss ich "Die\Das\Der" schreiben, wenn das Substantiv im Plural ist?
> Zweite: "Der Gast" im Plural ist "*Die* Gäste". Warum? Ich verstehe nicht, warum, denn "Die" ist {das} Femininum...
> Danke.

 Bei dir ist Abend, bei uns beginnt heute Weihnachten...  ::  
Ich kann beide Fragen zusammen beantworten. Im Plural gibt es keine Geschlechtsunterscheidung, ebenso wie im Russischen. Schau zum Beispiel auf die Adjektive: холодный, жолодная, холодное, aber nur ein gemeinsamer Plural, холодные. Der Artikel für den Plural im Nominativ ist 'die', man könnte ihn also mit dem weiblichen Singluar-Artikel verwechseln, aber der Plural ist ja auch im Nomen markiert. 
Also, in der Reihenfolge Nominativ, Genitiv, Dativ, Akkusativ: Der Gast, des Gastes, dem Gast, den Gast. Die Gäste, der Gäste, den Gästen, die Gäste. 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

*bitpicker*, danke noch ein mal   ::  
And not "жолодная"  It must be "холодная"   ::  
P.S. 
Congratulations! Schöne Weihnachtsfest!  ::

----------


## bitpicker

> And not "жолодная" It must be "холодная"

 Ja, natürlich... Ich sehe Tippfehler im Russischen oft nicht. Immerhin habe ich die anderen Formen nicht genau so falsch geschrieben.  ::  
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

Wieder hallo  ::  Ich brauche Hilfe. Nein, nicht so. Ich brauche HILFE! (Ja, das ist richtiger   ::   )
Korrektiert Sie bitte dieser text:   

> Guten Morgen (Tag, Abend) =) 
> Können Sie auf ein Paar Fragen für Ihre Fans-von-Kazachstan antworten?
> Ist das Wetter heute gut?) Das ist Scherz =)
> Erste: Irgendwann werden sie in Kazachstan mit dem Konzert ankommen? Und konkreter, zu Pawlodar? Ich weiß 3 Oomph-fans hier. Ich bin, mein 15-alt-Bruder, meine 9-alt-Schwester (Keine Scherz!) und unsere 14-alt-Freundin.  Es kann für Sie lächerlich sein, dass wir 20 Jahre nicht älterer sind, aber wir wirklich mögen und respektieren Ihre Schaffen und Ihre Gruppe.
> Zweite: 
> Wie Sie sich zu "den wahnsinnigen" Fanatin verhalten? Wir sahen Ihr Interview, in dem Sie über die kreischenden Mädchen erzählen, die schreien: "Flux!! Komm hier, nimm mich!!!"? Ob Sie meinen, was es ein wenig anormal ist, und soll das normale Mädchen-Anhängerin beim Anblick Ihrer in die tiefe Ohnmacht sofort fallen?  
> Von Kazachstan  mit Respekt

 Vielen dank! =)

----------


## bitpicker

Korrigiert (oder "Korrigieren Sie", aber im Internet ist die "Sie"-Form nicht gebräuchlich) bitte diesen Text: 
Guten Morgen (Tag, Abend) =)
Können Sie auf ein paar Fragen für Ihre Fans aus Kasachstan antworten?  *P*aar = пара, *p*aar = несколько, некоторые 
Ist das Wetter heute gut?) Das ist Scherz =)
Erste Frage: Werden  Sie irgendwann in Kasachstan ein Konzert geben? Und konkreter, in Pawlodar? Ich kenne hier 4 Oomph-Fans: mich selbst, meinen fünfzehnjährigen Bruder, meine 9 Jahre alte Schwester (Kein Scherz!) und unsere 14-jährige Freundin. Es mag für Sie lächerlich sein, dass wir nicht 20 Jahre älter sind, aber wir mögen und respektieren Ihre Arbeit und Ihre Gruppe wirklich.
Zweite Frage: Wie verhalten Sie sich gegenüber den wahnsinnigen weiblichen Fans? Wir sahen Ihr Interview, in dem Sie über die kreischenden Mädchen erzählen, die schreien: "Flux!! Komm her, nimm mich!!!"? Meinen Sie nicht, dass es ein wenig anormal ist, oder sollte der normale weibliche Fan bei Ihrem Anblick sofort in {die} tiefe Ohnmacht fallen?  ::   Aus Kasachstan mit Respekt  ::

----------


## SPZenA

bitpicker, Vielen dank noch ein Mal!   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Guten Tag  :: 
Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe. Die Fragen erscheinen aus nirgendwoher, und einige entscheiden sich selbst mit Hilfe des Lehrbuches. Doch jetzt ich brauche Hilfe   ::  
Meine Bekannte hat mich gefragt: Als unterscheiden sich "hast" Und "bist". Ich habe ihr erklärt, aber sie hat mich noch einmal gefragt: 
(Rammstein, "Du hast") _Du hast mich gefragt._
Warum da ist "hast", doch "hast" ist "haben", und "haben" ist wie "to have" in Englisch.
Ich kann nicht es ihr erklären  ::  Ich weiß, dass man SO schreiben muss, aber warum?   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Guten Tag 
> Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe. Die Fragen erscheinen aus dem Nichts, und einige beantworten sich selbst mit Hilfe des Lehrbuches. Doch jetzt brauche ich Hilfe   
> Meine Bekannte hat mich gefragt: Wie unterscheiden sich "hast" und "bist". Ich habe es ihr erklärt, aber sie hat mich noch einmal gefragt: 
> (Rammstein, "Du hast") _Du hast mich gefragt._
> Warum steht da "hast", doch "hast" ist "haben", und "haben" ist wie "to have" in Englisch.
> Ich kann es ihr nicht erklären  Ich weiß, dass man SO schreiben muss, aber warum?

 Die Konjugation ist: ich habe, du hast, er / sie / es hat, wir haben, ihr habt, sie haben. 
Es ist aus dem gleichen Grund 'du hast' wie man im Russischen in der zweiten Person -шь an ein Verb hängt, z.B. ты любишь und nicht ты любит. 
Im Englischen gibt es keine Konjugation, außer in der dritten Person Singular: I, you, we, they have; he, she, it has. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 'sein' und 'haben' hat damit aber nichts zu tun. 'Du hast' und 'du bist' sind aus russischer Sicht sicher sehr schwierig. 'Du hast' = у тебя есть, 'du bist (Arzt)' = ты - врач. 
In zusammengesetzten Verbformen verwendet man meistens 'haben', so z.B. in dem Lied von Rammstein 'du hast mich gefragt' = ты спросил(а). Man verwendet 'sein' und seine Formen (ich bin, du bist, er / sie / es ist, wir sind, ihr seid, wir sind) hauptsächlich mit dem Partizip Perfekt der Verben der Fortbewegung und solchen, die eine Veränderung des Zustandes beschreiben: ich bin (nicht habe) gegangen, du bist (nicht hast) gelaufen, er ist (nicht hat) eingeschlafen (aber er hat geschlafen). 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

*bitpicker*, danke. 
[s:1mdac2at]Так всё сложно, аж мозг в морской узел завязался[/s:1mdac2at]   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Guten Morgen (Tag oder Abend). Das bin ich.   ::  
Jetzt will ich um Hilfe bitten. Ich habe keine Fragen, doch ich muss üben.  Wenn Sie wollen mir helfen, schreiben Sie bitte auf mein(e) e-mail - *zena93@list.ru* 
oder ICQ - *3853047*
Sehr dankbar, 
Julia.   ::

----------

